

The $1 Millon Beyond the Box Digitization Competition - b_emery
http://beyondthebox.aibs.org/

======
mind_heist
Not an expert in biology here , can someone elaborate what the problem
statement is ? What does it mean to "create a technology that increases the
speed and accuracy of digitization of a drawer of insect specimens and their
associated data."

